# Italy NT for Sweden 2003



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Guards 
Gianluca Basile (Skipper Bologna) 
Massimo Bulleri (Benetton Treviso) 
Marco Carraretto (Lauretana Biella) 
Davide Lamma (Stayer Reggio Calabria) 
Michele Mian (Snaidero Udine) 
Gianmarco Pozzecco (Skipper Bologna) 
Matteo Soragna (Lauretana Biella) 

Forwards
Alessandro De Pol (Metis Varese) 
Giacomo Galanda (Skipper Bologna) 
Nicola Radulovic (Joventut Badalona) 
Alex Righetti (Lottomatica Roma) 
Alessandro Tonolli (Lottomatica Roma) 

Centers
Roberto Chiacig (Montepaschi Siena) 
Alessandro Cittadini (Stayer Reggio Calabria) 
Luca Garri (Mabo Livorno) 
Denis Marconato (Benetton Treviso)

-------

Well, without F.ucka and Myers (retired from the NT) will be quite hard, but the group is good and we can hope.

Forza azzurri !


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Group is not so good: 
France( you've probably seen Parker...)
Bosnia( first time they've put up a solid BBall team...)
Slove nia


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

If I have to make a guess I see Slovenija first, Italia and France tied for second and Bosna last.
But it' s a very unpredictable group.
Doberdan.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Doberdan.


 Bon giorno 2 you 2 



> If I have to make a guess I see Slovenija first


Like last EC. Turnament in Serbia, we lost against Yuga for 3,4 points because of the judges- but our NT is still capable of loosing with teams like Latvia...
We have nothing but stars in Basketball, and nothing but loosers in soccer? but I guess loosers are better?!?
 :upset: :banghead:


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

In order to predict that some team will be eliminated, will have to see what other teams are sending for the games...
 
The only conclusion I made from reading Italians' roster is that they seem one-dimensional. Much strength in the perimeter, nice scorers, but they lack depth in the paint. 

Forwards
Alessandro De Pol (Metis Varese) 
Giacomo Galanda (Skipper Bologna) 
Nicola Radulovic (Joventut Badalona)

Centers
Roberto Chiacig (Montepaschi Siena) 
Denis Marconato (Benetton Treviso)

Many of them are tweeners, which is not exactly bad for European basketball, but they don't have the imposing figure. 
Most probably we will see strong defense and guard keen on pushing the ball in the open court.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Tomasevic and Radmanovc won't play for Yugo NT!


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Yugoslavia has nothing to worry about anyway due to their automatic qualification. Stojakovic said he will play despite originally saying he'd take the summer off. Apparently a month into the offseason he was bored out of his mind and felt he needed something to keep himself busy.


----------

